# help clutch



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

So i recently replaced the clutch slave on my 86 qsw, but still have the problem of a slipping clutch, so instead of paying a load of cash i am planning on doin it my self... was wondering if theres a diy for this??? thanks


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

You have the Bentley manual for the Quantum?
Damn tranny/center diff assembly is Heavy!
Replace pilot bearing/bushing, throwout bearing & sleeve, Tranny input shaft and side seals, rear main seal, O2 sensor, CV boot kits, center bearing support, clutch master cylinder-make sure to 'power bleed', reverse switch, center diff lock switch, etc before you shove the tranny assembly back in the car.
_Do not break the center diff lock, they are NLA!_


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

thanks.. any other inputs??


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The factory hardware on the prop shaft joints are glued in and tight. Have a sharp high quality tool & impact driver.


----------



## acvr6gti (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

is there any alternative clutch you can use instead of the quantum clutch?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Stock clutch is more then adequate.


----------

